# Cedar Wood Walls



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks? Not sure if there was a question in there or your just making a general statement...

Though I am in the process of putting cedar wood up in my house. Going to look awesome when its done (I hope)


----------



## BestHomeDecor (Oct 25, 2014)

*Cedar wall*

Definitely it will look good. if possible let me know after you finish the completion of wall and share how it looks


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

Hick said:


> Thanks? Not sure if there was a question in there or your just making a general statement...
> 
> Though I am in the process of putting cedar wood up in my house. Going to look awesome when its done (I hope)


I think it's one of those SEO posts or something but cedar wood does look good. Do update us with yours.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have tounge and groove cedar walls in our family room since
1977. Several years ago -- we white washed it with a light beige paint.
It looks very good. Goes to show Ya, if you wait long enough everything
comes back in style.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> We have tounge and groove cedar walls in our family room since
> 1977. Several years ago -- we white washed it with a light beige paint.
> It looks very good. Goes to show Ya, if you wait long enough everything
> comes back in style.


 Cedar walls are pretty dated but had some myself that I washed with a gray tone and was very pleased with the way they looked.A lot depend on the colors and style of the room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mako1 said:


> Cedar walls are pretty dated but had some myself that I washed with a gray tone and was very pleased with the way they looked.A lot depend on the colors and style of the room.


You're right about that mako, it depends on the style of the room. 
Our cedar walls are in our family room. The entire first floor is painted
beige. That's why I chose to wash the cedar walls beigue. However, there is a grey
stone fireplace in the room, funny thing that you mentioned grey washed
walls; just recently I was thinking of a grey wash but decided against it
cause we have an open floor plan and I am hesident to change the color. 

Are your grey walls light or darkish?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Light and a contrasting color to the rest of the room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, ours too...light walls and medium dark oak furniture. 
Would you share a pic of the room?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The house is about 20 miles away and up for sale.It was a flip house I bought.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mako1 said:


> The house is about 20 miles away and up for sale.It was a flip house I bought.



Oh, well good luck with the sale.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The cedar wall was a light dove grey.The other walls were Navaho and all the trim was semi gloss white.Nice clean and bright look.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, sounds pretty, neat and clean. 
Our ceiling molding is cedar that we washed as well. 
The trim around the doors we stained to match the furniture
( home made furniture) We painted the two doors a light beige, as well
as the big window trim and the French door trim. 
I'm committed to the darker trim, as the rest of the house has the darker trim. 

I often wonder if I should paint the darker trim white though...
But, I know I wouldn't do it. I am thinking that next time we paint,
I'm going to do a creamy white in all the rooms. Even more contrast.

I struggle with every decorating decision.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

In the process of planing down my wood right now so might be a month or so before I have photos but when the house is nearly done will send photos.

Cedar walls with bamboo trim (because I have a ton of bamboo & its free)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hick, is this new wood, or are you planing down old wood? 
Are you going to wash it with watered down paint? 

We installed ours on an angle.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Hick, is this new wood, or are you planing down old wood?
> Are you going to wash it with watered down paint?
> 
> We installed ours on an angle.


Old wood, no plans to wash it (but probably will put a coating of wax on it) & going to install it horizontally.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my house had a wall done in cedar. i didn't like it. down it came.


----------

